# Information/value on AFX 512



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi all,

Wondering if anyone can tell me a little more about this car and possibly give an idea of it's value.

I read once that it was an Australian only release but am not convinced this is correct - was it?

To my knowledge the turbine wheels are correct for the car but the chassis shows no sign that a light bulb was ever present. Is it possible that the car was released with a non-lighted chassis? Perhaps the chassis is not the original or the wheels were transferred to a non-lighted chassis??

Kind thanks for any help.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

You are the proud owner of a Faller/afx Ferrari 512M :thumbsup:
It is a European/Australian release.

It's litter-mate is the Faller/afx Porsche 917.

Both cars, in the USA get kind of pricey. near the 200.00 mark, each.

Every example I have seen, in my hand or on the 'Bay, have been lighted.
Your car does have the correct wheels for the model.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

On either side of the chassis there is a small clamp that holds the wire for the light. It slows the car a little, so that is probably why it was removed.

OB


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks Joe, much appreciated.

The #2 & 211 make a beautiful pair! ( . y . ) :freak:

I've actually been trying to get a nice condition example of the #2 for a while and didn't know they were litter-mates. Knowing that now makes the hunt more enjoyable. Any idea what the Faller connection was with this release and does that have something to do with why the two cars are buddies?

Based on what you have seen I think I may assume that the chassis is not the original for the body. Given that the wheels are correct I might solder a bulb in. With a clear conscience I think I could probably then call it original (with new tyres).

OB, thanks. The small clamp/tab on either side look like they have never been soldered to. One of them is slightly bent out but no trace of heat or solder on either. I'm unsure what to think.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:

update: Closer inspection in daylight with a magnifying glass shows solder traces under one of the tabs.......... probably had bulb removed as suggested by OB. Thanks.


----------

